# Which BUG OUT firearm(s) are you leaving with?



## yzingerr

I plan on trying to drive outta dodge, but as we all know that may be near impossible in urban centers.

IF you were walking out in BO situation, what firearm(s) are you taking with you and why?


----------



## Leon

SKS- proven effective against even modern forces

.40 s&w handgun- good enough for the government, good enough for me

12 gauge- trusty rusty and true, good for antipersonnel or hunting

.308 long action rifle w/scope- great for deer, sniping or long range greetings for unwelcome agents of '_unwarranted_' parties.

.22 rifle- hell, you have to have a fly swatter, right?


----------



## shotlady

2 9mm
22 pistol
m4
22 rifle
Maybe a 45 or3


----------



## yzingerr

Both of You are planning on taking that many while on foot?


----------



## astrowolf67

If I'm driving? All of them, leave no one behind, lol (yes, all of my firearms are named).

Now, walking solo, I have three that would tag along. My 9mm Mak, a .22 pistol, and my AR7.


----------



## hardcore

i am a bug in type, but if i had to walk and fight my way out. i would take a cqc scoped ar and .45 auto. the ar for the weight and .45 just because


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Cant run health so run with none


----------



## Mule13

this is a really good question, i think about it often really.lot of factors involved. i dont own any pistols, mostly military style rifles with folding or collapsible stocks. my answer is this for me i would take the SKS and probably about 250 rounds.as i would be bringing my Girlfriend with me i would have her carry the 10/22 and carry probably 1000 rounds for it. use the SKS for security and the ruger for hunting small game and back up. would like to find one of the break down type 22's that i could put in my bug out


----------



## AquaHull

Probably a Ruger 10/22 rifle, and a Ruger SR-22 pistol, with a few value packs of ammo and lots of mags.

This strictly because of the weight issue of the ammo vs. quanity


----------



## Alaska

all of them


----------



## Smitty901

Each person has a different plan to fit their needs. When we BO it will be to a location we know where we are going. Most of the weapons are nearby a few in route if needed along the way.
Each member is armed most of the time no madder where they are with a personal Defense weapon. That is just a way to get farther away from the action if needed.
There is a reason the Military got away for 13 pound m14's and 30 caliber ammo one of them was to hard to carry enough rounds to be effective.
I do know of some that have Ar's in there car hidden well and disassemble but if need it would be ready to go. Not a bad idea for some.
If I am in Milwaukee when it goes down I know how to get away from the worst parts of town with easy and speed no madder what direction I need to head out , I can quickly get back on route.
Being heavily armed at that point is not nearly as important as just getting to where I need to be.
Always remember while the plan may cover all the details it may not be how it will go. The plane is where you will be at the end of the mission it may not be how you get there.
A plan often has many details in the middle subject to change.


----------



## SARGE7402

It's probably best to think where you spend your time during the day and what you have with you when the excrement leviates into the rotating oscilator. I work in an office about thirty miles from the home stead. I keep certain things with me at all times. Hopefully being able to get to where my get back home vehicle is parked and finally to the homestead. If you don't have a weapon on you when things start going south then that's how you'll be forced to respond when it occurs.. Remember theres' no such thing as an alibi in a gunfight


----------



## shadownmss

9mm
.357
AR-15
.22 rifle


----------



## Infidel

Not really planning on bugging out but it is something I've thought of on occasion. For me if my family and I had to leave it would probably break down something like this:

My wife would carry the Ruger 10/22 and her Sig P232 because those are the guns she's most comfortable with
I'll carry the Mini-14 and my S&W 25-5 in .45 Colt (this will double as a hunting firearm if need be), there will also be a Ruger Mark III in my pack 
Oldest son will carry a Marlin 15YN so that he is not defenseless and so that he can eventually provide food for the family if needed
My youngest son will not be carrying a firearm, I do not think that a 5 year old would get very far with the added weight. Nor should he be carrying a firearm at this point.

This list is subject to change as my boys get older and more familiar with firearms. My oldest has only been shooting about a year and my youngest has thus far only fired a BB gun. I would like to bring along my Marlin 336 and bolt action deer rifle but it's just not feasible if we have to carry it on our backs. If I can drive out there a bunch more stuff I'll be bringing but this isn't very likely

We're going to hold down the fort as long as we can, if it comes down to bugging out I'm not sure what I'll do with the guns I have to leave behind., Pretty sure I'll have to disable them somehow since I don't want them falling into the wrong hands. Bolts can be removed as well as barrels and slides on auto pistols. I would probably try to stash these parts where I could recover them if we were ever able to return home.

-Infidel


----------



## Meangreen

That is a loaded question (pun intended). It would matter if I was on foot or in a vehicle, bugging in or bugging out. If I was on foot it would be my AKM and my Ruger MKIII. The AK for two legged threats and the Ruger for varmints.


----------



## AquaHull

Meangreen said:


> That is a loaded question (pun intended). It would matter if I was on foot or in a vehicle, bugging in or bugging out. If I was on foot it would be my AKM and my Ruger MKIII. The AK for two legged threats and the Ruger for varmints.


That is why the OP worded his question the way he did


----------



## AquaHull

yzingerr said:


> I plan on trying to drive outta dodge, but as we all know that may be near impossible in urban centers.
> 
> IF you were walking out in BO situation, what firearm(s) are you taking with you and why?


To make it easier for those who don't read the OP or all the posts.


----------



## yzingerr

I often wrestle with this question myself. 
I contemplate taking one of my 9mm pistols (I can pack more 9mm ammo vs. weight of the same number of rounds of .45), but then I think about IF I needed to use the pistol then id rather have a 1911.
Same with the rifle.
I can easily pack a brick or two of .22, but if I need to stop people...its only a .22
Yes you can stop people with a .22, but why shoot them 5 times with the .22 when a single .308 round would be more efficient?! You could also argue about sound signatures of one shot vs. 5 shots.... you may not want people to know where you are shooting from.


----------



## CourtSwagger

In my case, I will absolutely, no matter what, be taking my AR and all ammo and mags. It is set up with a good reflex sight, and it also has a 5x magnifier. That handles a close quarter engagement, while still affording me distance. I will also be carrying my S&W M&P 40c. That is my edc gun. My wife will carry our 22, and her Browning High Power. We both have put countless rounds down range, and are more than proficient. If we were driving, the rest of the arsenal would definitely tag along!


----------



## Smitty901

1 gun no options ,start walking that way if that is the limits I want one of my AR's . Light weight easy to carry and ammo is a lot lighter.


----------



## Verteidiger

Bugging out on foot would mean FN SCAR 16, Remington 870 pump, and SIG P220 .45 and P226 9mm.

Light enough to carry, and calibers that give you maximized options.


----------



## yzingerr

you really plan on carrying a rifle, shotgun, 2 pistols, and all of those different caliber ammo WITH a pack?!?!?!!


----------



## Verteidiger

yzingerr said:


> you really plan on carrying a rifle, shotgun, 2 pistols, and all of those different caliber ammo WITH a pack?!?!?!!


Yep. SCAR rides on a two point sling across my LBE vest; war belt with keepers attached to the vest with two drop-down holster thigh rigs; and shotgun rides in scabbard slung onto my pack.

With the weight distributed properly across your major muscle groups, it is not that much weight. Hit the gym, and gradually you work your way up to it.

Once I get to an area to set up a base camp it all comes off anyway. I don't plan to pack it around all the time. I go out my back door and hit acres of virgin hardwood forest within 200 yards. Your situation may differ.


----------



## Alpha-17

If I'm bugging out from Riley, towards home, I'll be carrying my SCAR 16S, and a 1911. My BOB is set up to support both of those. If I'm bugging out from home, to destination unknown, I'll probably swap the SCAR 16S for the 17S, just because I prefer 7.62x51's combat effectiveness, and if I'm leaving home, it'll be because somebody is driving me from there.


----------



## Jae

5.56 Core 15 M4 (Black Betty) and my 9MM S&W (Green Envy) Atleast for now


----------



## Meangreen

AquaHull said:


> To make it easier for those who don't read the OP or all the posts.


No one likes a wiseass


----------



## wesley762

Well between Me, the Wife and the Kid, 1 AK, Shotgun, and 1 9mm. Wife does not like rifles so she would get the pistol, and I would be toting the shotgun strapped to the pack and I would carry the AK. Would also have my Bow strapped to the pack to. would put 2 to 3 boxes of the 9mm ammo in the wife's bag. I am guessing around 50 rounds for the shotgun and I have 6 loaded magazine for the AK. 

Of course Hoofing it on foot is a complete last resort. I have about 6 or 7 ways to get out of town and feel pretty good about being able to leave in the SUV. But even getting out of town is not on the top of our list either, its going to have to be really bad to force us to get that far.


----------



## Piratesailor

Walking.. 1 AK and 2 9mm's. wife would have about the same. I'd carry more ammo and her more food. We can make it to our BOL in 1/2 a day walking.


----------



## bennettvm

22 long rifle. Few handguns and several shotguns. Three of us hugging out gives us a range of weapons.


----------



## Wallimiyama

Meangreen said:


> No one likes a wiseass


I wouldn't say "no one"...it made me grin...


----------



## yzingerr

not many people choosing .22s


----------



## shotlady

got my sr22 and 10/22
due to weight and ammount of ammo i can carry.
but ill be taking a few more with me too.
use the heavy ammo first


----------



## Alpha-17

yzingerr said:


> not many people choosing .22s


.22LR is entriely too much of a small game hunting round. Like I said, if I actually have to bug out on foot, it'll be because somebody is forcing me to move, and at that point, my concern in more on defense than shooting rabbits and squirrels for food.


----------



## NKY_Guy

Laving my property is not an options, so I'd say I would have to fight to the death before I moved on.

Though I do work about 15 miles from my home. Knowing this I keep a small "get home bag" in my car at all times. The items in that bag change with the season but a few items that are always in it are my Glock 23, several 13 round clips at the ready. 

In the case of having to walk to my destination, time spent in hostile environmental has taught me to avoid conflict. If as people predict the shit were to hit the fan, mob rule would take a few days so I'm confident I'd make it home.


----------



## jandor123

Alpha-17 said:


> .22LR is entriely too much of a small game hunting round. Like I said, if I actually have to bug out on foot, it'll be because somebody is forcing me to move, and at that point, my concern in more on defense than shooting rabbits and squirrels for food.


Agreed. I always carry my .45, and i have a .22 pistol in my BOB. I was keeping a .357 in there as well, but the bag was getting too heavy, so i took it out.
I have most of my stuff so that if im forced out, i have one place to grab three bags. One of those bags is my "evil black gun" and shotty. So if i was forced out i "should" have a .45, .22 and a mean ass .223 and a tactical shotty with me. I have one ammo can that holds ample ammo for all.

;-)


----------



## Irish

Well since I am just rebuilding my Collection itd be my Sigma 9mm 16+1 with 7 total mags , Walther P99 .40 3 total mags, Pistol grip 18" barrel Winchester Defender, and a Remington Sendero in 7mm Magnum with bi-pod & a WICKED Osperey 6-24X50 Scope and a BUNCH of Ammo 

and Yes on Foot my 9mm goes in my tactical vest with mags the 12 is on some homebrew 2" wide Velcro straps on the bob, sling on the 7mm and the in my Leg holster. . .I am going to be adding to the collection as fast as I can and will have more pistols on my person


----------



## Buff Driver

Depending on the scenario, it may not be impossible to drive out if the decision is made quickly. But it is a good idea to preposition "stuff" along your intended Bug Out route or at/or near your bug out location. If you plan and plan some more, you can avoid having to leave items that can't be replaced - like weapons. Preplanning is critical.


----------



## Ripon

On Foot: My bicycle / foot bug out days are nearly over. I'm 360 miles from my BOL, but if we had an EMP or something that said take the pack, travel at night, and hoof it....well I'd have my 1911 9mm 5 magazines, a full box of defensive ammo, and 22 conv kit plus a 100 rnds of 22. Wife would carry a Dan Wesson 22 revolver and probably 268 rnds incl two speed loaders. No long guns to draw attention to ourselves we have them at the BOL. 

In vehicle no gun gets left behind, no round, no reloading component, it's all packed in the Honda Element in 35 minutes ( I've done it) and in that time my wife packs kibble, goods, papers, and the Great Danes. I have stuck with the primary calibers 22, 9mm, 357, 223, 308, 338L.


----------



## shooter

a glock 19 with 250 self defense rounds. and a rancher 14 (being in Cali if I had a pistol grip I need a bullet button and the rancher lets me get around that.) with about 100 hunting/hollow point rounds. My main goal would be to avoid contact at all costs as it might looks like only 2 people there could be more out of sight and if I fire a round off everyone in the area knows your there. 

However that being said if I have to engage someone or a group of people I want something that can put a few rounds down range fast so I can bug out of that area, or eliminate the threat fast. And both calibers are very common so its easier to restock if needed.


----------



## Sr40ken

ON foot? Me, Mini 14, Ruger American .308 and a P345(.45), her a 1892(.357) and 1911(.45). If possible or on wheels the SR40 and Taurus 66 for back up. Priority on ammo for the rifles and then handguns for backup.


----------



## LeverAction

Mine are already spread out underground, but mainly a Winchester .356 big bore with a mounted 2-7 power red field scope and a m9a1 side arm. Loaded 200 grain leverevultion sited in for 200 yards bit low at 300 and bit high at 100 and bit more at 50, but got good with the m9a1 at 50 yards hitting 8 inch circles. Gives me stopping power down range for bear two legged and four and suppressive fire with beretta in close with 22 magazines.


----------



## WoadWarrior

This has been an interesting read.... I'm just surprised at the number of people who have decided to bug out with hunting weapons... on foot (yes... I read the OP AquaHull). No matter what the situation is... you are bugging out because your home or area isn't safe. If it's a natural disaster, there is an assumption that the gov't will (eventually) move in and restore order... or that you will move towards civilization, not going into hiding at a BOL where family or relatives won't know if you survived the disaster. So... what I think everyone is addressing their comments to is some type of end of world scenario where you actually need to pull out the big guns. So... back to the hunting weapons... Let's be honest.... if things have gotten that bad, the scum of the earth is out and about as well... and they will be killing and stealing whatever they want. So... defensive/offensive weapons would logically be most important. Food will still be around for a while and readily available, giving you time to reach a safe BOL. Then... when you start to do your civic duty and waste the bastards, you'll find plenty of hunting weapons and ammo (probably stolen from some of your less fortunate neighbors who regularly cast disdain on preppers). So... either store some at your BOL... or collect them once you get there. So... for me... it makes no sense to carry them.


----------



## Fuzzee

Alaska said:


> all of them


Yep. I'm not planning on leaving any for the scavengers and don't buy too. It's why I limit what I have an am picky.

If I have to go on foot I'll stash the rest and walk on with my M9 at my side and M1A in my hands. I'm planning on people with me though and someone will be carrying the 10/22 or their not going with me.


----------



## Sr40ken

WoadWarrior said:


> This has been an interesting read.... I'm just surprised at the number of people who have decided to bug out with hunting weapons... on foot (yes... I read the OP AquaHull). No matter what the situation is... you are bugging out because your home or area isn't safe. If it's a natural disaster, there is an assumption that the gov't will (eventually) move in and restore order... or that you will move towards civilization, not going into hiding at a BOL where family or relatives won't know if you survived the disaster. So... what I think everyone is addressing their comments too is some type of end of world scenario where you actually need to pull out the big guns. So... back to the hunting weapons... Let's be honest.... if things have gotten that bad, the scum of the earth is out and about as well... and they will be killing and stealing whatever they want. So... defensive/offensive weapons would logically be most important. Food will still be around for a while and readily available, giving you time to reach a safe BOL. Then... when you start to do your civic duty and waste the bastards, you'll find plenty of hunting weapons and ammo (probably stolen from some of your less fortunate neighbors who regularly cast disdain on preppers). So... either store some at your BOL... or collect them once you get there. So... for me... it makes no sense to carry them.


Everyones situation may be different. I will try and carry a defensive rifle and a "hunting" rifle. Why? Distance is your friend. If I can take care of things far away my chances are better. But then depending on the situation we may not need to bug out. I say stay prepared and don't count on any single situation.jmho but yes if I have the pick just one of my rifles the Mini would be it for reasons you state.


----------



## Condor

A question for those of you carrying multiple weapons - have you actually gotten out and tried carrying 4 weapons, sufficient ammo and everything else for any kind of distance? Let me know how that works out....


----------



## Meangreen

Wallimiyama said:


> I wouldn't say "no one"...it made me grin...


Well I guess your're an ass


----------



## Condor

If I absolutely had to leave...16" AR with aimpoint and 3x magnifier and my S&W sidearm. 7 mags of 5.56 and 3 mags of 9mm. Planning in advance will reduce what you need to carry with a margin built in for contingencies.


----------



## Sr40ken

Condor said:


> A question for those of you carrying multiple weapons - have you actually gotten out and tried carrying 4 weapons, sufficient ammo and everything else for any kind of distance? Let me know how that works out....


yep, it's called preparing. We're old but don't "sit much"LOL


----------



## Condor

Sr40ken said:


> yep, it's called preparing. We're old but don't "sit much"LOL


How far did you go? How much weight were you carrying?


----------



## Condor

Sr40ken said:


> Everyones situation may be different. I will try and carry a defensive rifle and a "hunting" rifle. Why? Distance is your friend. If I can take care of things far away my chances are better. But then depending on the situation we may not need to bug out. I say stay prepared and don't count on any single situation.jmho but yes if I have the pick just one of my rifles the Mini would be it for reasons you state.


Just because the guy is armed are you going to engage him at what 200 to 500 yards? How can you determine someone's intentions that far away?


----------



## Sr40ken

Whay guy? Where will I be at? Will the confrontaion be on my property? Who will see who first? Will it be here in town or on my farm? Why is it a guy? Maybe it's a bear or cougar. It's called situational awarness. Depends on the situation.
Seems you want to discredit my preparation without even knowing me so I'll resign from the conversation.


----------



## Condor

Not trying to discredit anything. You stated that "distance is your friend". In sticking with the original topic of bugging out on foot, are you going to engage an armed individual before making contact or slip by undetected?


----------



## Jamal

*shrugs* I'll bring what I got with as much ammo as I can carry.
12 gauge shotgun
.40 S&W

I got a .22 revolver that I would ask my wife to carry.


----------



## Cannoncockerk

M4 rifle
.45 handgun
.22 rifle


----------



## alterego

I really want a couple of break down 10-22's but I have no interest in buying them in a store and providing tracking info to the feds, even though I can.


----------



## bennettvm

There are three of us bugging out. Each of us will have a .22 pistol at a minimum. I want to be able to have interchangeable ammo. Few other handguns as well.


----------



## 9UC

As I've mentioned previously, due to health concerns, there's going to be no hiking out, it's hunker down in place or load up and drive out. To me, BOB means *Bunch of Boxes.* If I decide to leave the house it will be in the RV and/or the pick up and I'll take take as much food, water, guns and as much ammo as time permits me to load up into 'da bus and the truck. Priority of guns and ammo will be the M1 Carbine and the 9mm and if time allows, the 380s and the 22lrs.


----------



## LeverAction

WoadWarrior said:


> This has been an interesting read.... I'm just surprised at the number of people who have decided to bug out with hunting weapons... on foot (yes... I read the OP AquaHull). No matter what the situation is... you are bugging out because your home or area isn't safe. If it's a natural disaster, there is an assumption that the gov't will (eventually) move in and restore order... or that you will move towards civilization, not going into hiding at a BOL where family or relatives won't know if you survived the disaster. So... what I think everyone is addressing their comments to is some type of end of world scenario where you actually need to pull out the big guns. So... back to the hunting weapons... Let's be honest.... if things have gotten that bad, the scum of the earth is out and about as well... and they will be killing and stealing whatever they want. So... defensive/offensive weapons would logically be most important. Food will still be around for a while and readily available, giving you time to reach a safe BOL. Then... when you start to do your civic duty and waste the bastards, you'll find plenty of hunting weapons and ammo (probably stolen from some of your less fortunate neighbors who regularly cast disdain on preppers). So... either store some at your BOL... or collect them once you get there. So... for me... it makes no sense to carry them.


Responding to that can be dangerous as I do not want to disclose much info. Me and my family been doing this for 15 years. Like I said we have stashes. Im not going to disclose what or where or anything as far as anyone knows I own a lever-action and 1 semi auto pistol for defense. I'd advise everyone not to disclose everything you have. You get what you think is best for your family and I'll get whats best for mine. Seems to me your trying to justify what you may have. Don't over think it. Think of where you live. what you got already etc. use your head. And yes if it gets really bad there will be lots stuff laying around perhaps even military grade.


----------



## LeverAction

Condor said:


> A question for those of you carrying multiple weapons - have you actually gotten out and tried carrying 4 weapons, sufficient ammo and everything else for any kind of distance? Let me know how that works out....


What I will be carrying is lighter and more reliable than what I had in Iraq. I will not go into details as it has stirred a shit pile on other forums. Anyone wants a good semi I recommend a Ruger mini if budget it tight or any m1a//garand variant if you got the cash.


----------



## LeverAction

Condor said:


> Just because the guy is armed are you going to engage him at what 200 to 500 yards? How can you determine someone's intentions that far away?


By when he starts shooting when your looking through you spoting scope and he his not giving the signal that is known to your local militia. There any older more experience gentlemen here can help me ?


----------



## Sr40ken

LeverAction said:


> By when he starts shooting when your looking through you spoting scope and he his not giving the signal that is known to your local militia. There any older more experience gentlemen here can help me ?


I agree with your statement and like I said it depends on the situation. If I'm in transit I would avoid confrontation at all costs, If I'm up on the farm and it's from a long distance depending on where on the property, a warning shot may suffice. It depends on how dire things are on the grand scheme of things. It comes down to one basic law with me, "what's mine is staying mine". One situation if I'm with my best friend a possible bad guy would have a knife to his throat and being ask questions before they they know what hit 'em. Hopefully they'll give my buddy the right answers. "John" is the type of guy that you can drop him in any forest in north America with a pocket knife and he would prosper.
Being raised in the Ozark mountains and having come from family that were the last of the old "ridge runners" I'm not that worried about my abilities. It's my "oponents" that raise concern.


----------



## LeverAction

good thought...


----------



## BDylan

If I'm actually reduced to walking then I'm down to the Glock 26 and Remington R15. My whole family will be with me and we will all be armed. We all enjoy shooting and practice frequently. We're about the size of a good squad...lol.


----------



## LeverAction

Are we talking about camping or ??


----------



## Thor45AZ

If I had to walk out, I'd grab my M10 7.62 AK Variant and seven 30 round mags that all fit in my leather jacket. I'd also carry my Ruger P95 9mm in a drop thigh holster and a spare mag in my pocket. My wife would carry her Ruger GP100 4" Stainless .357mag and two speed loaders. I have 1000 rounds for the AK and I'd split those in half, me and my wife each carrying 500.


----------



## Condor

LeverAction said:


> What I will be carrying is lighter and more reliable than what I had in Iraq. I will not go into details as it has stirred a shit pile on other forums. Anyone wants a good semi I recommend a Ruger mini if budget it tight or any m1a//garand variant if you got the cash.


Then you know first hand how physically exhausting it is humping a buch of stuff. Been there done that.

Ruger mini..? For what those go for, I'd buy a budget AR. The minis I've shot weren't spectacular. Garands are nice, but you are limited to 8 rounds. Why limit yourself? Every single AR I've owned has been reliable. Not to mention, it is the most widely used rifle in the USA. That itself goes a long way when looking at possible resupply issues. Never had issues with my issued rifle either, proper maintenance goes a long way.


----------



## Condor

LeverAction said:


> By when he starts shooting when your looking through you spoting scope and he his not giving the signal that is known to your local militia. There any older more experience gentlemen here can help me ?


Not sure what you are saying here. By all means, if he's shooting at you, shoot back. My point was, and Murphy may intervene at any time, if he doesn't see you, simply observe and report or evade. Even if he signaling team mates, you going to take them on by yourself? Dicey proposition, my friend.


----------



## Condor

Sr40ken said:


> *SNIP*


Why even give away your location or let someone know you are there with a warning shot?


----------



## The Fark Knight

HKP30, Walther P22Q, and an old .22LR rifle. The Walther would go in my BOB, and the HK on my hip. The rifle is small and light, so I would wrap it in a rain poncho and lash it to the side of said BOB. I do enjoy .22's, but I would want a little extra firepower for stubborn attackers.


----------



## Hardknocks24

2 .40s 1/.45 cal and trustee m4 and .22 rifle and my swords and a machete . Plus axe can't for get that.


----------



## boardrx

I'm in a complete bug-in situation. My wife and I live in a very rural area so we hope we can hunker down and ride out whatever happens. She has a bad hip so it's unlikely we'd get far with packs on our backs. We're well stocked for at least 1-2 months now and increasing all the time, so I would probably have to plan to go down fighting here at my house. 

I only own three firearms so far, a 12 gauge shotgun, Glock 19 and Marlin 795 .22LR. If I were to bug out, I'd take the handgun and rifle, leaving the shotgun at home. It's steel and very heavy with my red dot sight and flashlight/mount on it so I'd have to leave it behind.

Looking to get a .22LR pistol someday when I can find one, that would be nice to have as previous posters have mentioned, qty of ammo would matter to me and I can carry a heck of a lot more .22 than 9mm.

Also, not a firearm, but I'm buying some large cans of pepper spray soon, and surely I'd have one of those on me.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

For me, it'd be my Ruger Mini-14 and my .22 takedown. I am 3 months shy of my 21st, but already have the money set aside for a handgun. I'm thinking a 1911. I'd take that one with me, too lol


----------



## Smitty901

Posted just as an options. Why an AR 15. In this configuration . Full assembled 34 inches long. broke down 25 inches. Light easy to store in a BOB.
Only takes seconds to assemble and load. Not right for every persons situation. But given an option If my life depends on it I want options and the AR gives you plenty.


----------

